# New Pond



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

Just expanded my and added a waterfall. YAY!! My koi's are loving the new pond. 
Old Pond:















New Pond















Waterfall








The waterfall doesn't look that good though. I used a 200gallon rigid pond liner to make it but can't make the water to flow out nicely. I was thinking I would have to cut the one of the corner to make it flow better and line it up so it's not slanted/at an angle. That way, I can put the Goldfish in my Barrel Pond into the 200gallon. Not sure if I should though b/c once it's cut, there's no going back. Any ideas or advice?


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

oops, posted in the wrong area. can it please be moved into the Outdoor Ponds section?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I have an extra one that's similar to that one you can have it and try to cut it for a test run or something.


----------

